# Intro - DNP



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

Whats going on guys, I just wanted to do a small intro.

I am from the east coast, I was heavy into AAS but got wrapped up into opiates and my life spiraled out of control until the last year or so I got a hold of myself again and want to get back into shape and as an addict I need something to do daily to take up my time and energy.

I am going to start with a basic DNP cycle, Depending on where I get the DNP from I am going to start at anywhere from 200-250mg ed and do massive amounts of cardio along with a strict diet of mainly fruits and salads. I will log my results here as my home forum was OLM but I stumbled onto here and see there is more activity with DNP here and among other topics so I will frequent here more.

I was also thinking about adding Ephedra extract to stack with the DNP as well as some TEST E.... I am about 250 and 5'11

I know DNP is not a magic pill but diet and cardio is key and I just need a little extra edge to aide with this journey.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> Whats going on guys, I just wanted to do a small intro.
> 
> I am from the east coast, I was heavy into AAS but got wrapped up into opiates and my life spiraled out of control until the last year or so I got a hold of myself again and want to get back into shape and as an addict I need something to do daily to take up my time and energy.
> 
> ...


Welp

This sounds like a recipe for disaster.

I'd tell you to do things properly and eat in a modest deficit while lifting hard and doing cardio, but I've found that people who lead with wild crash diet protocols often have no interest in doing things correctly.


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Welp
> 
> This sounds like a recipe for disaster.
> 
> I'd tell you to do things properly and eat in a modest deficit while lifting hard and doing cardio, but I've found that people who lead with wild crash diet protocols often have no interest in doing things correctl


What would be properly to you?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> What would be properly to you?


Eat in a modest deficit while lifting hard and doing cardio.

As I stated.

You don't need DNP

You don't need ephedrine

You don't need a salad diet

And you don't need "massive amounts of cardio"


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Eat in a modest deficit while lifting hard and doing cardio.
> 
> As I stated.
> 
> ...


I mean if we get technical here we don't NEED anything but rather desire. Same goes for AAS but I am willing to tweak my regiment but feel DNP will aide in the loss of fat I desire.


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> What would be properly to you?


Bonus points for curiosity with no snarky come back. I like that. Refreshing change


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> I mean if we get technical here we don't NEED anything but rather desire. Same goes for AAS but I am willing to tweak my regiment but feel DNP will aide in the loss of fat I desire.


I started at 305 , got down to 209 , blasted back to 238 ,, and now im sitting at 219. 

Ya know how much DNP ive used ?  None. 

Short cuts are bullshit. 

Calorie deficit , daily cardio , life style change when it comes to your relationship with food. 

If it was easy , everyone would do it.


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> I started at 305 , got down to 209 , blasted back to 238 ,, and now im sitting at 219.
> 
> Ya know how much DNP ive used ?  None.
> 
> ...


What was your diet like? How much cardio were you doing as oppose to lifting?

I feel like lifting should not be my concern right now and cardio should be so I burn this excess fat?

And you had no aides? No supplements?


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 21, 2022)

I will echo @Yano 

325 to 185 eating in a deficit, cardio  and lifting. Zero gear, zero DNP, zero ephedrine.

Blast and cruise now, was 242 for a meet in November and now back at 200, working down to 180.


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> What was your diet like? How much cardio were you doing as oppose to lifting?
> 
> I feel like lifting should not be my concern right now and cardio should be so I burn this excess fat?
> 
> And you had no aides? No supplements?


Lifting definitely better be a concern.

Unless you want to be a skinny fat cardio bunny.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

First of all, congrats on getting away from the opiates and sober, I assume. Fuck that life. I’m glad you got away before it killed you. 

I definitely wouldn’t recommend any of that at all. If you’re just getting back at it, just start with the routine man. Get your body healthy before you add anything at all beyond OTC supplements. I would never recommend adding ephedrine to DNP, period, ever. That’s way too much man. The number of things that could and would likely go terribly wrong, is a lot. Water intake should be one of your first big focuses. Drop drinking everything else except some Gatorade here and there before, during, after workouts. Of course get the food on point. There are plenty of positive things to get addicted to with this lifestyle and process before adding PEDs to the table. 

How is your overall health right now? Have you had labs recently? I would start there and review those before making any decisions on anything, especially AAS and other PEDs. Don’t shortcut the diet for quick loss either. If you wanna eat fruits and salads, go for it bro. But you need some fats and protein too. There’s healthy ways to reach your goals. I’m not saying hey, don’t ever take shit or use anything. I’m just saying get all your ducks in a row and your health on point first. Get to a good place without anything first, then reevaluate. I’m sure you’ll find a lot more support from people here doing it that way. You seem to be open minded and receptive to advice, so that’s huge already. Most don’t and have shitty attitudes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

I started out with a keto diet , 20 mg of cardarine for the cardio , and I was hitting 2 hours a day on the stationary bike , my knees dont let me run. Only other supps I was taking is my over 50 multi-vitamin , fish oil , rose hips , glucosamine an chondroitin. 

Lifting on keto was fucking miserable , I cant put it any other way , fucking hell. 

When keto plateaued and the weight slowed down I went to carnivore for as long as I could stand. Lifting still sucked ass during carnivore as well. 

Weight just stopped coming off even adding more cardio ,and I had to bring my calories back up , hold them for a couple of months , then basically start again. 

But this time I just worked a proper macros split , high protein moderate carbs low low fat. 

My diet now is mostly chicken , fish , spinach , fruit , yogurt. I have a treat now and then but I dont do big cheat meals. I still work my cardio but now its a much faster pace for less time 20 miles a day on the  stationary bike 10am 10pm. I try to keep my speed up around 29 -30 mph for most of the time. Huff Puff Sweat Cuss ,, good shit.


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> I started out with a keto diet , 20 mg of cardarine for the cardio , and I was hitting 2 hours a day on the stationary bike , my knees dont let me run. Only other supps I was taking is my over 50 multi-vitamin , fish oil , rose hips , glucosamine an chondroitin.
> 
> Lifting on keto was fucking miserable , I cant put it any other way , fucking hell.
> 
> ...


See you used the cardarine.. Once I saw the word cancer I stopped even considering it.

My diet is going to be mainly chicken, & veggies since I am getting it from every direction in this thread about everything I said and I am not easily influenced however I did think about these things before starting this thread..

I will do light lifting after cardio because my main goal is to lose fat, I am naturally a big guy so getting muscle back is not a problem for me.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> See you used the cardarine.. Once I saw the word cancer I stopped even considering it.
> 
> My diet is going to be mainly chicken, & veggies since I am getting it from every direction in this thread about everything I said and I am not easily influenced however I did think about these things before starting this thread..
> 
> I will do light lifting after cardio because my main goal is to lose fat, I am naturally a big guy so getting muscle back is not a problem for me.



That’s really all of us just looking out for you. We are all just rough around the edges and deal with a lot of trolls and idiots that come through here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> See you used the cardarine.. Once I saw the word cancer I stopped even considering it.
> 
> My diet is going to be mainly chicken, & veggies since I am getting it from every direction in this thread about everything I said and I am not easily influenced however I did think about these things before starting this thread..
> 
> I will do light lifting after cardio because my main goal is to lose fat, I am naturally a big guy so getting muscle back is not a problem for me.


Im not a Kunming mouse or a Wistar rat LOL why wouldnt I use it ?

You one of those that looks at animal studies and thinks the massive doses they give test animals is the same as a person taking it  reasonably ? 

Uhhhh. ok .


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> I started out with a keto diet , 20 mg of cardarine for the cardio , and I was hitting 2 hours a day on the stationary bike , my knees dont let me run. Only other supps I was taking is my over 50 multi-vitamin , fish oil , rose hips , glucosamine an chondroitin.
> 
> Lifting on keto was fucking miserable , I cant put it any other way , fucking hell.
> 
> ...


I forgot to add why did you pick cardarine over DNP? were you nervous using cardarine? elaborate on this please.


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> Im not a Kunming mouse or a Wistar rat LOL why wouldnt I use it ?
> 
> You one of those that looks at animal studies and thinks the massive doses they give test animals is the same as a person taking it  reasonably ?
> 
> Uhhhh. ok .


Cancer just runs in the family and I thought about using cardarine... what were your doses


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

Do some research on PPAR Agonists like Cardarine and how they work.

DNP is a pesticide, an industrial product used to make dyes and paint. 

I had never heard of DNP before recently. I wouldnt ever use DNP , the entire concept seems dumb as fuck to me in all honestly.


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> Cancer just runs in the family and I thought about using cardarine... what were your doses


Do some research on it , spend the day reading on your own , you will get way more out of it than just asking me some stuff. When I use it , i never go over 20mg a day


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> Do some research on PPAR Agonists like Cardarine and how they work.
> 
> DNP is a pesticide, an industrial product used to make dyes and paint.
> 
> I had never heard of DNP before recently. I wouldnt ever use DNP , the entire concept seems dumb as fuck to me in all honestly.


Bro I was not even considering DNP to be honest, Someone I know brought it up as opposed to clen/t3 and weighed out the benefits and thus the reason I've come here to bounce it around.

Nothing is set in stone yet and I may not even use any supplements, However I may look into what you speak of my good man.


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm in my mid 50s. I used the cardarine for an edge I wont lie. I'm too old to fuck with shit like t3 clen or any of that other crappola. 

There was no buzz feeling , no figety bullshit like i had too much coffee , I could just get on my bike and pedal forever with almost no fatigue and I rather enjoyed that. 

We are all different with individual body chemistry what works for one might not work as well for some one else , key to it all is research and knowing your body and how it responds.


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm in my mid 50s. I used the cardarine for an edge I wont lie. I'm too old to fuck with shit like t3 clen or any of that other crappola.
> 
> There was no buzz feeling , no figety bullshit like i had too much coffee , I could just get on my bike and pedal forever with almost no fatigue and I rather enjoyed that.
> 
> We are all different with individual body chemistry what works for one might not work as well for some one else , key to it all is research and knowing your body and how it responds.


Trust and believe when I say DNP was not my first pick of the litter, I was looking into other aides and I am 37 so not a spring chicken anymore (in my eyes) and felt a little edge would not hurt.

i just wanted to weigh out all my options and bounce around ideas and pick one solid one ya know?

I am going to research cardarine, I would imagine the doses they put in the rats in the lab were probably higher then anything we put in our body but then again cigarettes cause cancer and people still smoke them... So its kind of a catch 22


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

It seems like you just wanted permission or approval for using DNP.  You don't need either.  I get wanting an "edge."  That's how I got into using low-dose AAS after being on TRT for five or so years.  But the edge you want seems more a shortcut, which is not going to help you cement the needed lifestyle changes.  You already have some great advice from guys that have been through it.  Diet, rest, proper training.. all you need. Just accept it's going to be slow and suck balls, and you will be far better off in the long run.  You need to log your food... everything you eat, without fail.  Can Cardarine or this other shit help? Yea, but if you were serious you'd already be eating healthily and taking care of your body.  You're looking for a chemical solution due to impatience. I get it.  Results are motivating.  Faster results are even more motivating.  It's just another form of reward/dopamine.

Just wait until BBBG or RiR0 wake up.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> Trust and believe when I say DNP was not my first pick of the litter, I was looking into other aides and I am 37 so not a spring chicken anymore (in my eyes) and felt a little edge would not hurt.
> 
> i just wanted to weigh out all my options and bounce around ideas and pick one solid one ya know?
> 
> I am going to research cardarine, I would imagine the doses they put in the rats in the lab were probably higher then anything we put in our body but then again cigarettes cause cancer and people still smoke them... So its kind of a catch 22



Yeah waiting on that or lifter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieJJ23 (Aug 21, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> It seems like you just wanted permission or approval for using DNP.  You don't need either.  I get wanting an "edge."  That's how I got into using low-dose AAS after being on TRT for five or so years.  But the edge you want seems more a shortcut, which is not going to help you cement the needed lifestyle changes.  You already have some great advice from guys that have been through it.  Diet, rest, proper training.. all you need. Just accept it's going to be slow and suck balls, and you will be far better off in the long run.  You need to log your food... everything you eat, without fail.  Can Cardarine or this other shit help? Yea, but if you were serious you'd already be eating healthily and taking care of your body.  You're looking for a chemical solution due to impatience. I get it.  Results are motivating.  Faster results are even more motivating.  It's just another form of reward/dopamine.
> 
> Just wait until BBBG or RiR0 wake up.


Well after this I am looking into other means and yes at first I was looking for the stamp of approval, However my view has changed entirely and its good that I started this thread.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

FrankieJJ23 said:


> Well after this I am looking into other means and yes at first I was looking for the stamp of approval, However my view has changed entirely and its good that I started this thread.



I agree. Between everyone here, we could definitely help get you on track. A lot of us just get burned out by spending time to help others just to get a big Fuck you on return. So we may be a little bold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

Thing is, I was right there.  I sought shortcuts for 10+ years.  I spent thousands and thousands of dollars and injected and ingested soooo many things... peptides, GH, and other crazy shit that burned like someone was putting a cigarette out on my leg when injecting.  I actually still have a bottle of Dinitro's DNP I never used beyond experimenting with really low doses (not the cleanest thing to open those caps and weigh out). And after all of that money and wasted time (at best... I may have done some real damage), the one thing that finally gave me real change was so simple... changing my relationship with food.  It's what everyone wants to avoid.  It's what I fought so hard to avoid.  We love food... some of us way more than others.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 21, 2022)

Get yourself a food scale download MyFitnessPal and Start tracking everything you put in your body. Once you find your maintenance calories drop calories 200-500 cals below maintenance. I eat whatever the fuck I want and loose weight because I’m below maintenance. Does that mean I eat ice cream and fast food every day? Fuck no. But at the end of the night if I can “afford” to throw in a cookie I will.

It gets tedious and annoying but it give you a better understanding of how much your putting into your body.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm thinking this guy is yet another troll.  Zavech made a reappearance around the same time.  Good times.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 21, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'm thinking this guy is yet another troll.  Zavech made a reappearance around the same time.  Good times.


I think I’m done offering new guys advice for this reason, at least until they establish themselves as a productive member


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

Me too.  About the only thing I can offer is personal experience along the lines of what OP describes, so I get reeled in and left flopping on the pier.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah waiting on that or lifter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I can say is how the fuck does this constantly cycle over and over again and why does this jabroni think this board is more about DNP than any other board out there?
I'll leave the rest to the bash bros @BigBaldBeardGuy @RiR0


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 21, 2022)

There’s a lot of really good pointers here my man. DNP is a great product but it’s nothing you’re gonna want to just jump into. You have a lot of growing and learning to do, I mean that in the nicest way possible. Get your diet training and focus in order, get some solid time under your belt and you’ll be surprised at jsut how much your body will adapt and head in the direction you’re wanting. It takes time but it’ll be more beneficial than jumping on DNp to lose a little weight and then you’re back at square 1… “where do I go from here” bc you’re gonnna have to be able to do stuff without the dnp.


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> I started out with a keto diet , 20 mg of cardarine for the cardio , and I was hitting 2 hours a day on the stationary bike , my knees dont let me run. Only other supps I was taking is my over 50 multi-vitamin , fish oil , rose hips , glucosamine an chondroitin.



2 hours of cardio is unnecessary and counterproductive when you start a diet, although cycling is better than running, which is absolutely stupid.


----------



## Yano (Aug 30, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> 2 hours of cardio is unnecessary and counterproductive when you start a diet, although cycling is better than running, which is absolutely stupid.


and you think this is stupid ,, why ? ,,, never mind ,, ive seen enough ...unless you;ve lost over 95 lbs like I have ,, shut the fuck up lol take your dnp and enjoy it. 

But your opinion of what works for me ,,, means fuck all.


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 30, 2022)

2 hours of cardio in your 20th week on your fat loss journey, OK.

2 hours of cardio, caloric deficit and DNP in his first week, unnecessary and stupid.

That's all I wanted to say.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> 2 hours of cardio in your 20th week on your fat loss journey, OK.
> 
> 2 hours of cardio, caloric deficit and DNP in his first week, unnecessary and stupid.
> 
> That's all I wanted to say.


I agree.. taper up the cardio only as the fat loss begins to slow down or stop. Doing too much starting out, and a person will likely lose more than just fat.

On the other hand, and not intentionally trying to complicate the topic, the level of intensity and frequency per week matters as well. Pretty big difference between doing low intensity at like 110-120bpm on non weight lifting days, vs doing 140bpm 5-7 days a week.


----------

